
Ask HN: Anyone using Samsung DeX? - genericone
I will be getting my hands on a Galaxy S9 in the near future and one of the touted features is &quot;Dex&quot;, some sort of mobile desktop. There was a big discussion about it a year ago, but I haven&#x27;t exactly heard much since then. What are hners take on Dex? Is it any good? Do you use it on a regular&#x2F;semi-regular basis? Is it just a charger at this point for most people?<p>Previous Discussion: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15743785
======
gaspoweredcat
i played with it briefly when the s8 came out but i dont believe that much has
changed with it since then. the idea is all well and good i guess but the
reality is that most of us have plenty of desktop devices already and as a
general rule theyre more useful than a basic desktop environment on an ARM
based system

unless for some reason you have a monitor, keyboard and mouse but nothing to
connect to them it may suffice for something but id argue that even a
raspberry pi is more versatile

